# Algo sobre bocinas y parlantes



## inu789 (Jul 15, 2010)

Tengo una duda al armar un amplificador debemos colocar les unas bocinas, es que me an dicho que deben ser el doble de lo del amplificado ejemplo armo un amplificado de 100w para medida de protección se colocan bocinas e 150w  no se si esto es cierto


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 15, 2010)

No, no es necesariamente cierto.
Sds.


----------

